# Getting smaller thigh



## Tuam (Apr 23, 2006)

*Getting smaller thighs*

Can someone tell me what kind of diet and what kind of work out is need in order to get smaller thighs?

As for food and fitness they are listed below.

For vegetables I eat carrots, and etc. As for fruits I eat mostly bananas and oranges. For any other other food I eat rice with water and a little sugar mostly, or one boiled scrabble egg with salt and black pepper. Sometimes I eat wai wai noodle with chili powder and mixed spices, but no oil.

As for exercise I do sit up (200 - 400 per day), cruches (200 - 400 per day), push up (140 - 240 per day), pull up (90 - 150 per day), leg press (100-150 2x-3x per week), and sometimes run a whole block.

I eat about 1500 calories or less per day, but I didn't see any reduction in my thigh.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 23, 2006)

what are you currently doing for food/fitness ? 

check out jodi's stickies on nutrition - they will be a big help for you.


----------



## Tuam (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you, mrmark, I will check out jodi's sticky on nutrition.

As for food and fitness they are listed below.

For vegetables I eat carrots, and etc. As for fruits I eat mostly bananas and oranges. For any other other food I eat rice with water and a little sugar mostly, or one boiled scrabble egg with salt and black pepper. Sometimes I eat wai wai noodle with chili powder and mixed spices, but no oil.

As for exercise I do sit up (200 - 400 per day), cruches (200 - 400 per day), push up (140 - 240 per day), pull up (90 - 150 per day), leg press (100-150 2x-3x per week), and sometimes run a whole block.

I eat about 1500 calories or less per day, but I didn't see any reduction in my thighs.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2006)

why would you only want one thigh to get smaller?  that would look silly don't you think?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 23, 2006)

You can't pick spots that you want bigger/smaller.  You must come up with a goal and stick with it until achieving it.

...and if you're a girl, skinny thighs are unattractive.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> You can't pick spots that you want bigger/smaller.  You must come up with a goal and stick with it until achieving it.
> 
> ...and if you're a girl, skinny thighs are unattractive.




not skinny thighs!  Skinny THIGH!  ONLY ONE!


----------



## Tuam (Apr 23, 2006)

Sorry about my grammar. 

What I intended to say in the first place was "Can someone tell me what kind of diet and what kind of work out is need in order to get smaller thighs?".


----------



## Tuam (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm not a female, but a male.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not skinny thighs!  Skinny THIGH!  ONLY ONE!



Ah, yes.  Well that changes everything.  Having one really skinny thigh is hot.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 23, 2006)

I guess the obvious answer would be for you to stop doing leg press.


----------



## Tuam (Apr 23, 2006)

Why stop doing leg press?

I don't want to stop doing leg press because my intention was to make my thighs smaller.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

Tuam said:
			
		

> Why stop doing leg press?
> 
> I don't want to stop doing leg press because my intention was to make my thighs smaller.



Leg press is an anerobic(sp) exercise and if done with a high enough intensity will stimulate the muscle fibers for growth. I guess running would lean your legs out a bit, along with the rest of your body. However, your body is the way it is for a reason. Why would you want to have smaller thighs if you don't mind me asking? Do you want to lower fat or just get rid of size in general. If you want to lower fat, you're going to lose it with the rest of your body, not just your legs because you can't spot reduce. If that is so, it is mostly diet you should worry about.


----------



## ablc (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't understand his problem...but the original wording made me laugh lots!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 24, 2006)

Why do you want smaller thighs?  That's ridiculous.  Chicks dig big thighs.

I guess you could stop performing lower body resistance training exercise and do lots of cardio, but I think you would be opening yourself up to injuries and make yourself look like crap.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 24, 2006)

I think what he means is to get rid of the fat in there, im sure he doesnt want to make his thighs smaller  . Dont just focus on your thigh focus on losing body fat and in have a good work out and follow it for awhile and you'll see changes


----------



## Bulwark (Apr 24, 2006)

If you are sticking with the leg press try to up your reps to 30-40 per set.  This will work the type I fibers and help you lean out.  How big are your thighs now.  I've never known any guy to really want smaller thighs, but hey, that's me.

Peace


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 24, 2006)

Bulwark said:
			
		

> If you are sticking with the leg press try to up your reps to 30-40 per set.  This will work the type I fibers and help you lean out.  How big are your thighs now.  I've never known any guy to really want smaller thighs, but hey, that's me.
> 
> Peace



High repetition sets will do nothing to "lean you out."  Eating a negative energy balance is the only way to do that, or at least create one by performing more activity.  The only thing that high rep sets do is make you perform more work and increase muscular endurance, which you might as well accomplish by performing circuits or doing cardio.


----------



## Tuam (May 7, 2006)

Sorry, I had been busy for the last several days and I don't have time to reply.

But thank you everyone for all your advices.


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2006)

how is your THIGH doing?  is IT getting smaller?


----------



## Tuam (May 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *fufu*
> Leg press is an anerobic(sp) exercise and if done with a high enough intensity will stimulate the muscle fibers for growth. I guess running would lean your legs out a bit, along with the rest of your body. However, your body is the way it is for a reason. Why would you want to have smaller thighs if you don't mind me asking? Do you want to lower fat or just get rid of size in general. If you want to lower fat, you're going to lose it with the rest of your body, not just your legs because you can't spot reduce. If that is so, it is mostly diet you should worry about.



I wanted to make my thighs smaller, so that it'll match up with my calfs because I don't want my thighs and calfs of different size, but I wanted to be of the same size.


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2006)

you want your calves and thighs to be the same size round?  that makes no sense!  Your calves are always going to be smaller then your thighs.  there is less muscle mass there.


----------



## Tuam (May 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how is your THIGH doing?  is IT getting smaller?


Yeah, kind of, but it take a lot more than what I had mention about my exercise/work out routine.

Maybe my exercise/work out routine need some minor/major changes, even though I kind of modified based on some of your guy advices, but still, I still need to make minor/major changes right?


----------



## Tuam (May 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you want your calves and thighs to be the same size round?  that makes no sense!  Your calves are always going to be smaller then your thighs.  there is less muscle mass there.



Okay, then, maybe I wanted to be a little bigger than my calfs, but only maybe 1/2 - 3/4 of an inch round bigger than my calfs, or if that still make my thighs look big, then make that less than 1/2 or 3/4 of an inch round.


----------



## assassin (May 7, 2006)

1-increase reps and decrease weight in leg presses no need to stop them.
2-go to the diet forum and post ur diet and ask for jodi's help in ur diet ,this man got some good knowledge in nutrition.
3-read his stickies before posting.
4-why do u do all this situps and crunches and pullups and pushups.......
5-also 1500 calorie for all this crunches and pushups will only cause u overtraining and u'll have smaller muscles cause u'll burn every single muscle in ur body without any benefit..someday i was trying to get lean as fast as i can so i did like u after 1 month i had a serious overtraining and i couldn't sleep for an hour ,i had to rest for about 3 weeks in bed and eat more calories.....
6-add some weight when performing these exercises , there is jackets for this purpose mainly used in boxing .....instead all of this push ups ...do some resistance training with those push ups


----------



## CowPimp (May 7, 2006)

Tuam said:
			
		

> Okay, then, maybe I wanted to be a little bigger than my calfs, but only maybe 1/2 - 3/4 of an inch round bigger than my calfs, or if that still make my thighs look big, then make that less than 1/2 or 3/4 of an inch round.



That would look retarded.


----------



## Tuam (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow such long time and I have not reply to this thread. And yes, my thighs are smaller than before.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 11, 2010)

Holy shit, this thread is hilarious.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 11, 2010)

Tuam said:


> Wow such long time and I have not reply to this thread. And yes, my thighs are smaller than before.



Please tell me you have some pics.


----------

